# 3D rule ?



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

I see all the stuff about arrow speed no problem, but is scoring changing as well?
Under the current rules:
2. SCORING

A. The inner most ring will be a “12” ring located in the centre of the vital area. The second most inner ring shall be called the “vital area” and scored as a “10”. The outer ring shall be called the “lung area” and scored as an “8”. The remainder of the entire animal shall be called the “body” and scored as a “5”. 

Proposed:

11.4.1.1- (FCA differs) *11*- Small circle centered within the ten ring, approximately 25% of the ten ring will be used. Arrow must at least touch the circle. This score would reflect 11 on the scorecard.


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

*Yep*

Thats how I read it.


----------



## Davik (Apr 16, 2003)

IBO did this a few years ago...I think it was just to be contrary to ASA, but nevertheless the scoring change has stuck.


----------



## Viper04 (Feb 8, 2006)

I'm not crazy about that rule, I would rather a 12, but its not the end of the world for me. I guess it promotes consistancy a little more than if it was scored as a 12 ie. it will now be harder to make up for 8s so the highest scores will most likely have shot the least 8s.


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

ZarkSniper said:


> Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!


With the amount of 12s (Oooops- meant 11s) I shoot, it isn't going to have any effect on my scores.


----------



## onmedic (May 23, 2004)

did i hear correctly, 5 grn/lb now, unless you can't make 280, then 3 grn/lb. Don't most companys tell you not to go under 5grn/lb with their bows?
Bryan


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2007)

anything goes to reach 280fps but after that the 5gr/lb comes into play.


----------



## Canuck (Jan 30, 2003)

http://home.att.net/~sajackson/amochart.html


AMO used to have a chart (see link) that allowed archers to shoot much lower than 5gpp based on shorter draw lengths. 5gpp came about more as a result of IBO rules if I'm not mistaken. The old Archery Manufacturers Organization used to warrenty/suggest arrow weights based on the chart linked above.


----------



## Pic (Sep 12, 2003)

I like the 11's, for one reason...to get your 2 points back for an 8 or a 5, you need to make 2 or 5 excelent shots, instead of 1 or 2...just makes you want to get that teeny-tiny little circle even more...LOL ;-)


----------

